# Doing a little RDT&E



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been working on a new product so I'm doing doing a little RDT&E on a 6lb chuck roast on the Performer using the Wolfe Rub "Bold" prototype.  The Bold is more robust, coarse and spicier than the Original Wolfe Rub.  Should go very well with beef, but I'll wait and see.  

I'm using the Performer with 1 charcoal basket with Kingsford and Hickory chips mixed in.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2006)

I can envision myself slapping that meat in between a french loaf and eating it all as a sammie.


----------



## Griff (Aug 12, 2006)

A few years from now I'll be saying "Yeah, I knew Larry back when it was just a little business run out of his house."

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 12, 2006)

I still have no is idea why you insist on using hickory smoke with beef...try mesquite!!!  

Good luck with the new rub trial... [-o<


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> A few years from now I'll be saying "Yeah, I knew Larry back when it was just a little business run out of his house."
> 
> Griff


_years latter Griff remarks,_ "Now he's living on the streets selling plasma to buy beer"


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I still have no is idea why you insist on using hickory smoke with beef...try mesquite!!!
> 
> Good luck with the new rub trial... [-o<


probably cause he doesn't want his beef to taste like mesquite.  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I like the looks of the prototype rub :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2006)

Mesquite stinks...it's a Texas weed that is sold to Ohioans who think they
are getting real authentic Texas flavor.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 12, 2006)

Perhaps post oak would be a better idea!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks goooood to me !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2006)

We're slowly getting there.  Temps at 160*, still got a ways to go, but it smells awfully good so far!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Man you can really see the rub on there!


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Look'n dang good so far.  Wish I had some of that for din-din.  8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Mesquite stinks...it's a Texas weed that is sold to Ohioans who think they
> are getting real authentic Texas flavor.


Now that's funny... I don't care who you are! :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man you can really see the rub on there!



I like my rubs coarse. Looks great Larry!


BTW Larry... steel wool or a green scotchbrite....work great for cleaning probes.  8-[  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 12, 2006)

Let me be the first to volunteer for any field Beta testing that may be necessary prior to "Bold Wolfe" Rub becoming available to the public.


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 12, 2006)

I 2nd that one. looking good wolfe


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2006)

I think I came close, but no home run.  I've definitely got a good base to go with.  It needs more "punch", it's got spice, just not enough to be called "Bold"!  I think I'm about 2 Tablespoons from the home run!  Gonna try some steaks one day this week and see what happens.

Anyways, this was a good chuck roast.  Chucks are defnitely worth the effort of cooking!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks great Larry =P~


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Chuckie shaw do be look'n good. 8-[


----------



## Griff (Aug 12, 2006)

I do like pulled chuck. The beefy flavor really comes thru.

Griff


----------



## JWJR40 (Aug 12, 2006)

That looks like a good chuck.  If you need a taste tester for the bold let me know-LOL.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 12, 2006)

If anyone is getting a test run it is they Siteth Administratorth...Looking _*WAY *_to good rub man!!   =D>  =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 12, 2006)

looks real good Larry.  Keep tweaking :!:


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> If anyone is getting a test run it is they Siteth Administratorth...Looking _*WAY *_to good rub man!!   =D>  =D>


Obviously you guys are forgetting the real guy that will get it before the rest of you moaps. 8-[ 
That's right... new BOLD WolfeRub in the house... Woot woot.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

good lookin larry.....i'll be in line for the 'trial' version of the bold rub


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 14, 2006)

good lookin larry.....i'll be in line for the 'trial' version of the bold rub


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks tasty bro' =P~ 

Maybe there will be a sample of the new rub in the package coming to my house 8-[


----------

